# Offshore Venice LA



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Ran a trip offshore yesterday with JIm and his wife Liz. They wanted to be back in early so we stayed in close adn fished hard while we could. The first stop only produced a small yf on an oti jigging setup. We had more spot in the ocean to try before we had to head in. We got there and put a few skipjacks in the boat for chum and went to work. On about the third drifta chunkline went off and we boated a small yf. Threw it in the box and were about to setup for another drift when my deckhand Capt Lee shouted marlin under the boat. I looked down and sure enough there was a lit up white marlin under the boat. We hooked up a livie and pitched it out and the white came from underneath the boat and charged the hardtail. Made a circle around it with its dorsal out the water and then engulfed it. Let the fish eat for a second and came tight with a solid hookup. We fought it for about 15 minutes before Lee got a hand on the bill and we took a couple quick shots and let it go back for some future action on someone elses rod. We caught one shark on the next drift and called it a day and headed to the house.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Good job on the ******, looks like he swallowed the hardtail? Was the pitch bait on a circle?


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah it was on a 7/0 mustad demon circle hook which is my standard tuna rig.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

as always :bowdown !!!


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Great job as usual Eddie!!!! Are the BIG BOYS still hanging around the shrimp boats? Catch em up. 

Darren


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job on the ******, wow. That is the first I have heard of a ****** being caught on a circle. Bad azz.:bowdown


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

What rig is that in the picture, and where is it? Numbers?



Best,

xyzzy.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mpmorr (10/31/2008)*Great job on the ******, wow. That is the first I have heard of a ****** being caught on a circle.


Really? There is a lot of research about mortality AND hookup ratios now that support the usage of circles for all baits. Trolled artificials, naturals, and live pitch baits. Try to get a hold of Marlin mag in the past 2 years, almost every issue has some info.


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

The rig is called amirante. Dont have the numbers with me but the rig is about 35 miles offshore out of south pass.


----------

